# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  Laser Weapon System, United States Navy, USA

## Airicist

Laser Weapon System on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Navy Laser Weapon System (LaWS) PR Video 

Uploaded on Jul 24, 2010




> Successful Test Events at China Lake and San Nicholas Island

----------


## Airicist

Laser Weapon System (LaWS) 

Published on Apr 8, 2013




> 120804-N-ZZ999-001 SAN DIEGO, Calif. (Jul. 30, 2012) The Laser Weapon System (LaWS) temporarily installed aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Dewey (DDG 105) (shown here conducting an operational test) in San Diego, Calif., is a technology demonstrator built by the Naval Sea Systems Command from commercial fiber solid state lasers, utilizing combination methods developed at the Naval Research Laboratory. LaWS can be directed onto targets from the radar track obtained from a MK 15 Phalanx Close-In Weapon system or other targeting source. The Office of Naval Research's Solid State Laser (SSL) portfolio includes LaWS development and upgrades providing a quick reaction capability for the fleet with an affordable SSL weapon prototype. This capability provides Navy ships a method for Sailors to easily defeat small boat threats and aerial targets without using bullets. (U.S. Navy video by Office of Naval Research/ Released)

----------


## Airicist

Laser Weapon System (LaWS) demonstration aboard USS Ponce 

Published on Dec 9, 2014




> Laser Weapon System (LaWS) Operational demonstration aboard USS Ponce (AFS(I) 15). (U.S. Navy video/Released)

----------


## Airicist

Top Navy Laser Weapon Systems LAWS review | naval & maritime military applications

Aug 7, 2020




> The concept of using high-energy and directed lasers for naval military applications is gathering pace among the world’s superpowers. If successfully developed and deployed, laser weapon systems might be regarded as a “game-changer” for defending Navy surface ships against enemy missiles and UAVs. 
> 
> What naval laser weapon systems are currently in development or operational ready and what are the benefits or disadvantages of these brand-new technologies. These are the questions to be answered in the remainder of this video series.
> 
> 00:00 Intro
> 00:40 Lockheed Martin - Helios
> 01:19 Ruselectronics - 5p42 Filin
> 02:01 Kratos - AN/SEQ-3 
> 03:15 MBDA - Dragonfire
> 04:13 Outr

----------

